# Interesting...Cancelled Worldmark Contract last Fall.....



## aggiegirl92 (Mar 8, 2008)

but received RCI card because of my Travelshare membership today with a "Member Since 2/7/2008".  Did they really slip, enroll me in RCI, and now I can use the RCI extra vacations?????  (because of course we don't have anything to exchange, though are considering buying something within the next year).


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 9, 2008)

Can't hurt to try it.   

Dave


----------

